# Warm Fraternal Greetings Fellow Brethren



## Phoenix374 (Dec 9, 2013)

Greetings to all brethren. I am Phoenix374, real name Bro Darren Moore of Lodge St John Crofthead #374 in Fauldhouse, Scotland. I look forward to meeting you all on the level.

SMIB brothers

Phoenix374


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Brother.


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Darren, from Kent (a bit south of you).


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome Brother Darren!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cacarter (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome! Always good to see international brotherhood on the site.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome Bro Darren - Pull up a pew and make yourself at home


----------

